# Duda impedancias



## C o n d e (May 15, 2007)

Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro y me presento con una pequeña duda. Actualmente dispongo de una mesa de mezclas cuya impedancia a la entrada de auriculares es de 32 ohm. Primer punto, me podéis definir sin muchos tecnicismos q es la impedancia y q pasa si coecto unos auriculares de mayor o menor impedancia? Y segundo, he estado mirando auriculares y estoy entre los sony mrd v700 y los sennheiser hd25; los primeros tinen una impedancia de 24 ohm y los segundos de 70. ¿Cuál de los dos es mejor para mi? Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2007)

En principio la idea que debes tener es "Sin tecnicismos":

Tienes una cañeria de agua y la quieres unir con otra cañeria con un manguera.

Si la manguera es demasiado grande el agua chorreara
Si es demasiado pequeña chorreara
Si casi ajusta el agua circula pero se escapa, goteando y dejandote perdido
Si es justo la medida todo funciona bien, aunque la familia se rie y te dice a la tercera va la vencida.


Pues lo mismo, siempre debes aproximarte a la impedancia que te dice el fabricante, pero si es un diferente no pasa normalmente nada, gotea, pierde potencia (traduce normalmente en calor, distorsion..).

Normalmente con los auriculares no creo que tengas muchos problemas, 

Haber si hay alguien de sonorizacion que te comente que marca le gusta mas.


----------



## C o n d e (May 15, 2007)

Ey muchas gracias, con el ejemplo de las tuberías lo he comprendido. Lo único es q me gustaría saber qué pasa si conecto auriculares con una impedancia menor y otros con una mayor respectivamente. Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

La impedancia solo influye en la potencia que vaya a entregar el amplificador.

Entonces si vos pones un auricular con menos impedancia va a sonar mas "fuerte" (no quiere decir que mejor) y si pones uno de mayor impedancia va a sonar mas bajo...

Si pones de mas no pasa nada... pero si pones MUCHO mas bajo que de la impedancia de salida recomendable se pueden quemar los auriculares o la salida de la mezcladora.


----------

